# Worth updating from CM7 to CM9 yet?



## jjimmyp (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all, just curious if it's worth doing the wipe and update to CM9? Not a super heavy power user, but I have my tablet set up just about the way I like it, running great w/CM7. Worth going to the alpha upgrade now and reinstalling everything, or wait a bit? Thank you.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait a bit. you don't seem like you're in a rush to have the latest and greatest ICS. Things are still broken, and it may not be ready for primetime/daily driver. Keep your perfect CM7 for now.


----------



## jjimmyp (Oct 14, 2011)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes do it. I didn't find the Touchpad usable as a tablet at all when it was on Gingerbread and I've yet to put it down since I've upgraded. Browsing is better, it scrolls smoother and the UI is beautiful and usable.


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

CM9 makes touchpad a tablet, than an oversized underfeatured phone\!!!!


----------



## atomics (Oct 7, 2011)

much better than gingerbread. Haven't had any problems with ICS thus far. Just make sure to download all the fixes when installing(market/gapp fix and the charging fix)


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


> Yes do it. I didn't find the Touchpad usable as a tablet at all when it was on Gingerbread and I've yet to put it down since I've upgraded. Browsing is better, it scrolls smoother and the UI is beautiful and usable.


Agreed... I was up till 3 this morning, and I've been through 2 battery charges already today lol

Sent From My ICS HP Touchpad


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

I would wait. Cm9 has a nice UI but if you were happy with how Cm7 was then don't go forward just yet. I'm in the process of reverting back to 3.0 because besides minor wifi issues I had everything set up almost pefectly to my liking. ICS broke a lot of apps that I use for entertainment, plus with with the video accelration not being in quite yet things like netflix (emit, qloud) don't work anymore.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll probably hold off. I didn't install CM7 until Alpha 2. No reason to update to ICS with so many things broken right now just for a nice UI. I have webOS for that...


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

Aganar said:


> I'll probably hold off. I didn't install CM7 until Alpha 2. No reason to update to ICS with so many things broken right now just for a nice UI. I have webOS for that...


agree! i want to test ICS but also dun want to go through the pain of reinstalling all my apps from cm7 to cm9 to find that they don't work properly .. and there's no hw video


----------



## matthindle (Oct 19, 2011)

I did a complete fresh install, and it's working beautifully for me. YMMV.


----------



## antmatz (Oct 19, 2011)

I know some versions of TIBU are not working.
I use ultimate backup pro, got it on offer and find it great for my needs.

I did a nandroid back, then complete wipe, cache, dalvik, data format, then used cm9, gapps, gapps fixer, and everything went like butter.
Setup accounts, downloaded ultimate backup pro and now is back to how i wnated it in a couple of hours.

Such a HUGE improvement on CM7, and appreciate all efforts.

DO IT...you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I updated because I tend to be an early adopter. CM9 works reasonably well with the mentioned exceptions of camera and video playback in Netflix with a few others. But it won't change your world. Most of your apps will be exactly the same with improvements to e-mail and calendar being the most noticeable changes as well as the task switcher. A few more tablet apps will be available in the market - CNN tablet for example. The look and feel is more consistent and attractive and notifications are better. But this will feel like an incremental change for most CM7 people until more ICS tablet apps become available - web browsing and most games are pretty much unchanged.

Given a choice between installing CM7 and installing CM9 for a new install, I would choose CM9. But I always thought CM7 was better as a tablet OS than people gave it credit for. With full camera and video support, CM9 would be a "must-have" and I think that's where it is headed. Today - this if for interested people - probably most in this forum.

I'm always amazed by what volunteer developers are capable of doing - this really is a great counterpoint to any cynicism about human nature.

Peter


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

Perhaps it was something I did (since I didn't do a clean install) but my taste of ICS was like having the internet with no flash.. Sure there's a lot to do still but eventually you're going to watch something. Android over webos had a lot of apps (mostly for entertainment) that were simply not avaible for me to tinker with on web-os. ICS broke all of them and for some reason I cannot watch any video in any format and even using dolphin to watch youtube through the browser did not work properly. It would freeze when I tried to enable fullscreen. GTA 3, Spectral souls, dead space, emit, quloud and even spalshtop ( all apps that were paid for) crashed and did not work anymore. I cannot even use it for skype/google voice purposes anymore.. so i'm quite curious what is keeping people so interested in this aplha since who knows when the next one will be ready.. could be anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 weeks







. I made the upgrade thinking I would be able to watch some videos, they just wouldn't be up to par as before. If there is a way, please let me know..


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> agree! i want to test ICS but also dun want to go through the pain of reinstalling all my apps from cm7 to cm9 to find that they don't work properly .. and there's no hw video


Why even do that? If you install with ACMEInstaller2 you get to keep all your data and applications. This is what I did the night it first came out and have had no problems.


----------



## ryu2k8 (Nov 24, 2011)

has anyone a Problem with eMail? Cause i cant use it anymore

gesendet via HP Touchpad


----------



## excalibar001 (Nov 17, 2011)

I was skeptical until i watched a video on youtube. Let me say, its much better than my Alpha 3.5. On Alpha 3.5, my browser, email client etc would FC after every 10-15 minutes but ICS has been running pretty stable up to now. My only gripe is with the Flash player which cannot run inf fullscreen by mxplayer runs just fine and I have even watched some mkvs. I would definitely recommend ICS over Alpha 3.5 after using both of them but there would always be people who would be skeptical of new stuff. For those who are not, jump on to the bandwagon and enjoy the ride.


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> Why even do that? If you install with ACMEInstaller2 you get to keep all your data and applications. This is what I did the night it first came out and have had no problems.


I'm not telling you to update, just gonna share my experience. I used ACMEInstaller2 and was surprised at how easy it was and that all my apps were still there and functioning. Just do a nandroid backup in clockworkmod and you can always restore to that if you have problems or don't like ICS at this time.

My plan is to play with it for a couple days before I decide to keep it or go back for now. Gotta say though, first impression is nice - very clean and seems very responsive.


----------



## tsouthen (Jan 20, 2012)

ryu2k8 said:


> has anyone a Problem with eMail? Cause i cant use it anymore
> 
> gesendet via HP Touchpad


This worked for me, the key was to remove the exchange account first, otherwise I wasn't able to clear data: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15607-cm9-exchange-email-problem/page__p__400922#entry400922


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

To say web browsing isn't better in ics is lunacy. I can finally stop pretending to like [insert market browser here] because the core browser lacked necessary features. The new browser is intuitive and simple, clean and fast. Gmail is finally awesome, and the Calendar looks great. Obviously there are bugs but for the first time I am seriously considering maximizing the android partition size.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

yup stock ics browser is much nicer than before... but one issue.. when i switch to another app and switch back to the browser, it kind of reload my pages... quite annoying.. had same issue with opera on cm7; dolphin works great though and does not have this behaviour .. ICS pretty good so far... not sure i will switch back to cm7 finally LOL


----------

